
History tells us what may happen next with Brexit and Trump - pknerd
https://medium.com/@theonlytoby/history-tells-us-what-will-happen-next-with-brexit-trump-a3fefd154714#.fvqpdo105
======
tempodox
> How could I sit in a nice café in London, writing this, without wanting to
> run away

So true, but where would you run to? Even the Antarctic is melting due to
"made-up" climate change.

